
Terraform Recipe for WordPress on Fargate - sunil_mohanty
https://futurice.com/blog/terraform-recipe-wordpress-fargate
======
tcldr
> Hence, the total cost of a very light to medium used WordPress site should
> be around 325 USD per month.

Bargain.

